# 1996 craftsman push mower wont start



## tevor223 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, 
I have a craftsman push mower that I got out of the trash, I have tried to get it running for about 1 month. I have looked at the carb, and it looks clean. The carb is getting gas. It has new gas and a new spark plug. The oil is at the right level. I need to change the filter, but evan with the filter off it wont start. when I first got it it started but one second later it died. has not started since. what might be wrong? I have been on the internet trying to fix this and I am getting vary frustrated... any help is greatly valued.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Have you seen this post ? http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/695923-craftsman-lawnmower-will-not-start.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, verify that you're getting a spark. Take the plug out and ground the base so you can see it when you pull the starter. Turn the engine over with the starter rope and see if you have a spark.

If you have a spark, time to move on to the fuel line and carb. Are you getting compression when you pull the starter?


----------



## tevor223 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have already have checked the spark. it is good. fuel line is clear. carb is clean. ignition coil is good.


----------



## tevor223 (Aug 29, 2010)

yes I have. It has not made any noise. all af the tings that was suggested was already checked before I done this post.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

The carb may "look" clean but may not be. Which carb is it, bowl or not? Bowl carb has needle valve and ports that may be stopped up. If not bowl type, may need a new kit. Most times the non bowl type can be cleaned and will work without new kit, but is always best to install a new kit.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

if you pour gas in the carb will it start?

If so get the carb boiled out and rebuilt

On the other hand there might have been a reason it was in the garbage


----------



## tevor223 (Aug 29, 2010)

it is a bowl type. I will take it apart and detial clean it. thanks.


----------



## tevor223 (Aug 29, 2010)

I havent tryed to pour gas in the carb I will try.


----------



## tevor223 (Aug 29, 2010)

took the carb off and cleaned it. Put all back together and played with the primer button and it started for one second and quit. better than it has been. could it be the primer only or carb only, or both? when I press the primer it sounds like I am sucking air and not much gas. But the tank is not really that full.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Have you seen this video? The jets maybe clogged. I think that was my prob


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

One of the most common issues with small gas motors is the carb, it's usually the place I start after I make sure the plug is good.


----------



## biffula (Sep 21, 2010)

After you have done tune up things(new spark plug and cleaning the air filter) and mower still wont run, 90% of the time its the carb. Try cleaning it first. Be careful and dont alter anything, just make sure all jets and ports are clean using carb cleaner. If after doing that and it still wont run, take the carb to a small engine place and either get a carb rebuild kit, or ask them how much for a replacement carb. Also check to see if there is a fuel filter. Usually a little thing attached to the end of the line that goes into the gas tank. Might want to replace that as well. I've made quite a few bucks here and there picking up lawn mowers from peoples trash piles and getting them running again by replacing a $3 gasket on a carb, then selling the mower for $30 or so. Impresses the heck out of the customer when you get it to start with one pull.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've picked up several carbs for small engines, typically they're about $20. By the time you screw around and rebuild it, you might as well buy the new carb.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

My son mends lawnmowers
when he comes in i will ask him


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unless he's willing to hop on an airplane to the US, he won't be that much help over here.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Given that the mower came from the trash, have you checked its compression?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

pour a teaspoon of gas into the sparkplug hole and see if it will run on that. if it runs then dies then the carb needs cleaning. Take it apart and spray it with carb cleaner then put it in the sun to dry then re-install it. anything?


----------



## groovytech (Jan 7, 2010)

clean the rust off of the side of the flywheel. there should be two magnetic sections on the outside of the flywheel, if they look rusty, brush 'em off with a wire brush. it'll improve the spark and usually bring it back to life.


----------

